# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.18.00. Repair IMEI for Huawei QCOM models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.18.00 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *QCOM tab:*  Released *Repair IMEI* feature for the following *Huawei Qcom* models:  *♦ Honor 4A / Honor 4X / Honor 5X
♦ G615 / G620 / G620s / G621 / G630 / G6
♦ G7 / G740
♦ G8 / GR5
♦ Y336 / Y530 / Y536 / Y538 / Y540 / Y550
♦ Y6*  *How to perform the service operation:*
 1. Open *Qcom* tab
 2. Enable Manufacture Mode **#*#2846579#*#** (root is not required)
 3. Select "*DBAdapter Reserved Interface*" port
 4. Write your IMEI. 
Full manual is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. The solution is currently in a “test mode” status.   *HiSilicon tab:*  We are glad to introduce the updated *Sidewinder method* of *Unlock/Repair* solution 
for the newest *Huawei* HiSilicon devices with a *new security**. 
This solution is in a test mode.  ** The newest firmware* versions of *Android 6.x* 
have been protected by the phone manufacturer with the new security patches.
Follow the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to service new phones.   *It is required to update your Smart-Clip2 card to the latest firmware version.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

